# Terminali&co

## jubushi

Dal titolo si intuisce.....che terminale usate voi?? (si accettano screenshots)

Io fino ad ora utilizzavo il gnome-terminal ma ho deciso di cambiare e quindi chiedo a voi. Che dite??

----------

## silian87

Direi che avresti dovuto aprire il topic in OT....

comunque "xterm -rightbar -sb -sl 1000 -u8"

----------

## oRDeX

decisamente OT, anyway

```
aterm -fg white -bg black -fn 10 -tr -trsb -sl 5000 -tint darkgreen -fade 70
```

----------

## randomaze

Moved from Italian to Off Topic.

----------

## Luca89

Io su gnome uso gnome-terminal mentre in tutti gli altri terminal.

----------

## stefanonafets

Bè dipende, spesso mi trovo nella situazione di dover usare un tn5250 attaccato alla seriale, soprattutto quando mi loggo come qsecofr sull'AS   :Laughing:   ...

Skerzo (dove lavoro adesso non usiamo AS400), gnome-term è decente, non avendo troppo tempo per sperimentare uso quello

----------

## lavish

Io uso:

aterm

```

aterm*transparent:true

aterm*shading:40

aterm*background:Black 

aterm*foreground:White

aterm*font: -*-terminus-medium-*-*-*-14-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-15 

aterm*scrollBar:false

aterm*scrollBar_right:true

aterm*transpscrollbar:true

aterm*saveLines:512

aterm*loginShell: true 

aterm*title: Terminal

aterm*iconName: Terminal

aterm*geometry:84x26

```

e a volte 9term (terminale di Plan9 portato su unix  :Smile:   )

----------

## RexRocker

eterm su fluxbox senza config particolari, devo ancora guardarlo per bene

----------

## luna80

aterm

```
aterm*loginShell:true

aterm*saveLines:32767

aterm*transparent:true

aterm*shading:100

aterm*scrollBar:true

aterm*scrollBar_right:true

aterm*transpscrollbar:true

aterm*foreground:#d2d1d1

aterm:backgroung: #000000

aterm*font:-*-terminus-medium-*-*-*-14-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

```

```
aterm -name aterm -sl 32767 -bg black -tr +sb -sr -sk -fade 90 -bl -tn xterm -g +10+10 &
```

qui potete vedere come viene

----------

## PboY

rxvt-unicode

```

! ---------[ urxvt ] ---------

urxvt*foreground:   #CCCCCC

urxvt*background:   #333333

!urxvt*geometry:   80x25

urxvt*font:      xft:Bitstream Vera Sans Mono:pixelsize=10

urxvt*color0:      #000000

urxvt*color1:      #805A5A

urxvt*color2:      #598059

urxvt*color3:      #807959

urxvt*color4:      #596C80

urxvt*color5:      #80597F

urxvt*color6:      #598080

urxvt*color7:      #AAAAAA

urxvt*color8:      #555555

urxvt*color9:      #CC8F8F

urxvt*color10:      #8ECC8E

urxvt*color11:      #CCC18E

urxvt*color12:      #8EACCC

urxvt*color13:      #CC8ECA

urxvt*color14:      #8ECCCC

urxvt*color15:      #999999

urxvt*scrollBar:   false

urxvt*saveLines:   20000

urxvt*inheritPixmap:   false

urxvt*fading:      80

urxvt*tintColor:   #cccccc

urxvt*shading:      63

urxvt*imlocale:      en_US-UTF-8

urxvt*inheritPixmap:   true

```

Last edited by PboY on Sun Nov 13, 2005 11:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sephirot

sul portatile:

```
Eterm -g 178x46+100+46 -b white -O --shade 80 --buttonbar 0 &

```

sul fisso sto cercando di capire come si mette la "fake transparency" con e17   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

konsole, semplice, integrato, con tab

----------

## federico

Ecco, tra tutti i terminali quali sono quelli con tab? Quelli senza io li odio.. Conosco gnome-terminal. multi-gnome-terminal e kter

----------

## Peach

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> aterm
> 
> ```
> aterm*loginShell:true
> 
> ...

 

mi sfugge una cosa... dove setti il font e come se lo va a pigliare?

----------

## luna80

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi sfugge una cosa... dove setti il font e come se lo va a pigliare?

 

 :Rolling Eyes:   me lo hai pure quotato:

```

...

aterm*font:-*-terminus-medium-*-*-*-14-*-*-*-*-*-*-* 

```

(in ~/.Xdefaults)

 :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> konsole, semplice, integrato, con tab

 

Pur'io!   :Very Happy: 

Andre

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   konsole, semplice, integrato, con tab 
> 
> Pur'io!   

 

Si ma con kdelibs e qt e kde-env come dipendenza... comunque per i tab c'e' anche multi-aterm

----------

## Peach

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> (in ~/.Xdefaults)
> 
> 

 

ecco dov'era il trucco!

scusa ma nel man di aterm nn  ho trovato nessun riferimento a quel file e la pigrizia, come sai...

----------

## luna80

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> scusa ma nel man di aterm nn  ho trovato nessun riferimento a quel file e la pigrizia, come sai...

 

non devi mica scusarti...no problem!

----------

## Peach

 *luna80 wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   
> 
> scusa ma nel man di aterm nn  ho trovato nessun riferimento a quel file e la pigrizia, come sai... 
> 
> non devi mica scusarti...no problem!

 

sarà, ma mettendo così (senza riavviare X, chiaramente) nn mi cambia assolutamente nulla...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Si ma con kdelibs e qt e kde-env come dipendenza.

  :Very Happy:  Eh dipende da cosa installi. Io ho un'amore sviscerato per Konqueror (come gestore di files) & K3B quindi quelle dipendenze non sono un problema. Questi programmi però li uso all'interno di xfce.

----------

## jikko

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Si ma con kdelibs e qt e kde-env come dipendenza.  Eh dipende da cosa installi. Io ho un'amore sviscerato per Konqueror (come gestore di files) & K3B quindi quelle dipendenze non sono un problema. Questi programmi però li uso all'interno di xfce.

 

io su fluxbox  :Smile: 

----------

## luna80

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sarà, ma mettendo così (senza riavviare X, chiaramente) nn mi cambia assolutamente nulla...

 

in che senso? a cosa ti riferivi? non ho mica capito...

----------

## Peach

 *luna80 wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   
> 
> sarà, ma mettendo così (senza riavviare X, chiaramente) nn mi cambia assolutamente nulla... 
> 
> in che senso? a cosa ti riferivi? non ho mica capito...

 

che mettendo le tue impostazioni in .Xdefaults

e avviando un terminale aterm (anche usando la tua stessa stringa) nn cambia nulla.. è come se .Xdefaults nn esistesse

----------

## randomaze

 *Peach wrote:*   

> che mettendo le tue impostazioni in .Xdefaults
> 
> e avviando un terminale aterm (anche usando la tua stessa stringa) nn cambia nulla.. è come se .Xdefaults nn esistesse

 

Perché lo devi ricaricare... a memoria dovrebbe essere qualcosa tipo:

```
xrdb -load ~/.Xdefaults
```

----------

## Peach

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> xrdb -load ~/.Xdefaults
> ```
> ...

 

apperò  :Smile: 

grazie

----------

## gutter

Mi accodo a quelli che usano aterm   :Very Happy: 

```

!###########

!## ATERM ##

!###########

aterm*background: Black

aterm*foreground: White

aterm*cursorColor: White

aterm*reverseVideo: false

aterm*font: 10x20

aterm*scrollKey: on

aterm*geometry: 80x25+120+120

aterm*transparent: true

aterm*shading: 15

aterm*scrollBar: false

!aterm*transpscrollbar: true

aterm*loginShell: true

aterm*colorBD: Blue

aterm*colorUL: Green

!aterm*tinting: Blue

aterm*saveLines: 1000

```

----------

## Raffo

ho provato anche io a caricare aterm con quei settaggi ma nn mi trova il font terminus-medium... eppure è installato!

----------

## earcar

aterm, aterm, sempre e solo aterm   :Very Happy: 

```
aterm*transparent:true

aterm*shading:70

aterm*background:Black

aterm*foreground:White

aterm*scrollBar:false

aterm*scrollBar_right:true

aterm*transpscrollbar:true

aterm*saveLines:512

aterm*loginShell: true

aterm*title: Terminal

aterm*iconName: Terminal

```

----------

## luna80

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> ho provato anche io a caricare aterm con quei settaggi ma nn mi trova il font terminus-medium... eppure è installato!

 

lo hai messo in xorg.conf insieme agli altri font?

```

.....

Section "Files"

....

....

FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/"

EndSection

```

----------

## Ghostraider

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   (in ~/.Xdefaults)
> 
>  
> 
> ecco dov'era il trucco!
> ...

 

Salve, scusate ma il file in questione va creato oppure ci dovrebbe già essere ? ... perchè io non ce l'ho   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Luca89

Se non c'è puoi tranquillamente crearlo  :Wink: 

----------

## Raffo

@luna80: si, è in xorg.conf...

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> e a volte 9term (terminale di Plan9 portato su unix   )

 

```
$ eix 9term

Found 0 matches
```

https://bugs.gentoo.org --> Zarro Boogs found. 

devo fare tutto a mano o c'é un segreto?

----------

## knefas

urxvt con screen sempre attivo.  :Smile: 

```
urxvt*background:  black

urxvt*foreground:  white

urxvt*cursorColor: gray

urxvt*color0:      black

urxvt*color1:      #c91429

urxvt*color2:      #aece92

urxvt*color3:      #968a38

urxvt*color4:      #7878fa

urxvt*color5:      #963c59

urxvt*color6:      #418179

urxvt*color7:      gray

urxvt*color8:      gray40

urxvt*color9:      #cf6171

urxvt*color10:     #c5f779

urxvt*color11:     #fff796

urxvt*color12:     #4186be

urxvt*color13:     #cf9ebe

urxvt*color14:     #71bebe

urxvt*color15:     white

urxvt*fading:55

urxvt*font: xft:Bitstream Vera Sans Mono:size=7:antialias=true

urxvt*geometry: 81x41

urxvt*inheritPixmap: true

urxvt*internalBorder: 0

urxvt*saveLines: 5001

urxvt*scrollBar_right: true

urxvt*scrollKey: true

urxvt*scrollstyle: plain

urxvt*scrollTtyKeypress: true

urxvt*scrollTtyOutput: false

urxvt*transpscrollbar: true

urxvt*visualBell: true

Xft.dpi: 114,113

Xft.hinting: 1

Xft.hintstyle: hintfull

```

i colori dovrebbero piu' o meno emulare quelli che si ottengono in un terminale senza X, sn piu' riposanti!  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ eix 9term
> 
> ...

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-403551.html -> Plan9Port -- facoltativo

è qui  :Smile: 

In portage non c'è nulla e onestamente non so se abbia senso fare un ebuild per Plan9Port (anzi, secondo me non ha senso visto che viene compilata in userspace e tutta nella stessa dir senza "sporcare in giro")

----------

## Apetrini

Io amo Kde per cui uso quello di kde, ma ultimamente mi sono installato yakuake (è nel portage) e l'ho settato al 50% di largezza ed ora appena batto F12 mi viene giu come un tendina ...

Utile...

Per la cronaca http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=29153

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ciao Ragazzi!

io utilizzo Gnome-Terminal, ormai ci ho fatto l'abitudine, però mi sembra un bel ciochino pure un altro terminale che si chiama Tilda, il concetto è simile a quello della console dei giochi tipo sparatuttto alla quake, cioè un terminale che appare e scompare dal punto superiore dello schermo... carinissimo, è pure in portage se volete provarlo http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=tilda

Ciauz

----------

## Onip

Grande DranXXX tilda è fenomenale!

----------

## lavish

Ma tilda funzia solo con gnome vero?

----------

## Onip

 */usr/portage/x11-terms/tilda/tilda-0.09.1.ebuild wrote:*   

> DEPEND="x11-libs/vte"

 

 *http://tilda.sourceforge.net/tildaabout.php wrote:*   

> Tilda is a Linux terminal taking after the likeness of many classic terminals from first person shooter games, Quake, Doom and Half-Life to name a few, where the terminal has no border and is hidden from the desktop till a key or keys is hit.

 

Secondo me funziona dappertutto, anche se io ho gnome e non posso assicurartelo...

Mal che vada puoi sempre provarlo, è un pacchetto minuscolo

----------

## lavish

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Secondo me funziona dappertutto, anche se io ho gnome e non posso assicurartelo...
> 
> Mal che vada puoi sempre provarlo, è un pacchetto minuscolo

 

Io l'avevo già provato su wmii e non funzionava.. ma wmii ha una gestione delle finestre alquanto particolare, per questo ho chiesto  :Wink: 

----------

## jubushi

tilda mi funzionerebbe su fluxbox? vabbe mo lo installo e poi vi dico..

----------

## jubushi

HEILA mi funziona e l'effetto è davvero piacevole: mi ricade proprio a contatto con torsmo sulla sinistra. sfondo tutto nero.....bene grazie mille per avermi fatto conoscere questo bel terminale

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Breve accenno di recensione per chi, trovandosi di fonte a questi 2 progetti non sapesse cosa scegliere. Yaquake ha una miglior integrazione con l'ambiente desktop in cui viene eseguito, che non necessariamente deve esser kde: lanciato su xfce, yaquake si posiziona in alto, ma sotto la barra delle applicazioni, a differenza di tilda che parte dal punto 0,0 dello schermo. Inoltre, al termine dell'installazione il primo aggiunge un'icona nel menù [testato sia con kde che con xfce], tilda no. Di contro yaquake [che come recita il sito è un emulatore della konsole di KDE] si porta appresso come dipendenza konsole e quindi un minimo di ambiente kde, al contrario di tilda che non va oltre le gtk+ e poco più. Yaquake ha una configurazione flessibile e ridotta [il posizionamento ad es è tutto basato su valori percentuali] , tilda permette una più fina personalizzazione , a discapito alle volte dell'immediatezza. Yaquake una volta lanciato pensa lui ad andare in backround autonomamente, avvisandoci inoltre con un messaggio di notifica, che premendo il tasto F12 potremo visualizzare la console, tilda è un po' più grezzo e necessita dell'intervento dell'utente per scomparire dalla nostra vista [un & è più che sufficiente]. Infine Yaquake, a differenza di tilda, implementa i tab, pemettendoci di usare + console alla volta. Tirando le somme, provateli entrambi e vedete quale vi piace di più  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Certo, tilda è un progetto recente e come dice l'autore non è privo di bug, però si potrebbero postare dei suggerimenti in questa maniera nelle versioni future potrebbero essere integrati.

P.S. l'autore è una persona disponibile e risponde... almeno a me ha risposto in breve tempo  :Wink: 

----------

## Sasdo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Infine Yaquake, a differenza di tilda, implementa i tab, pemettendoci di usare + console alla volta.

 

la versione che sto provando di tilda implementa i tab =)

----------

## randomaze

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   Infine Yaquake, a differenza di tilda, implementa i tab, pemettendoci di usare + console alla volta. 
> 
> la versione che sto provando di tilda implementa i tab =)

 

Confermo... anche se mi sembra meglio senza  :Wink: 

EDIT: qualcuno ha notato cosa succede lanciandone un secondo quando il primo é in esecuzione? Si crea un file di configurazione per le seconde istanze...

----------

## koma

Ho installato questo programmino

```

emerge kuake

```

Nonostante io abbia gnome gira molto bene, si integra perfettamente.

Ha un po' di dipendenze di KDE in quanto usa konsole.

Si tratta di una console ad apertura con hotkey, con un picclo effetto slide preso liberamente da quake  :Smile:  ve lo consoglio è veramente carino

----------

## Onip

per GNOME io uso, con soddisfazione, questo

```
onip @ Hal9000 ~ $ eix tilda

* x11-terms/tilda

     Available versions:  0.09.1

     Installed:           0.09.1

     Homepage:            http://tilda.sourceforge.net

     Description:         A drop down terminal, similar to the consoles found in first person shooters

Found 1 matches

```

----------

## Cazzantonio

Moved from Risorse italiane (documentazione e tools) to Forum di discussione italiano.

Come tip mi sembra un po' scarsino per il forum di documentazione... lo vedo meglio in quello di discussione   :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

Concordo con Cazzantonio  :Wink:  Ho fatto il merge su questa discussione che mi pareva la più appropriata

----------

